# December 2022 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days; then we'll vote for Photo of the Year.


 1. "Hockey Portrait" by @hokies2379






 2. #1 from "A schnauzer Christmas" by @CherylL





 3.  #3 from "Christmas Cactus Blossoms" by @jeffashman





 4.  "Another Angle" by @MitchP





 5.  "Gear Down" by @4huskers


----------



## Jeff15

As usual, a difficult choice...


----------



## terri

Love this group of nominations!   

A difficult decision but...voted!


----------

